# I DClaire's thyroid is OUT!!!



## Andros

This is from I DClaire's husband!

I DClaire made it through the surgery OK . Got thru about 9:00 this morning. She does not feel good at all right now dealing with the pain and some nausea from the anesthetic. The thyroid was about three times normal size and had about 7 nodules the test results on which we should get back next week. Will keep you posted....................


----------



## joplin1975

So sorry she's not feeling well, but, its done!! Feel better soon!!


----------



## Andros

Andros said:


> This is from I DClaire's husband!
> 
> I DClaire made it through the surgery OK . Got thru about 9:00 this morning. She does not feel good at all right now dealing with the pain and some nausea from the anesthetic. The thyroid was about three times normal size and had about 7 nodules the test results on which we should get back next week. Will keep you posted....................


Update on I DClaire................................... her calcium is way low so they are keeping her in the hospital an extra day. Stay tuned.


----------



## SnoodMama

Oh man. Tell her things will get a lot better in less than 24 hours and it will all be a distant memory. Also maybe to not take the pain pills orally at all if she is getting nausea. I switched to plain old Tylenol. When your tummy is empty, those pain meds can wreak havoc. Lynn


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, the poor dear. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Andros

SnoodMama said:


> Oh man. Tell her things will get a lot better in less than 24 hours and it will all be a distant memory. Also maybe to not take the pain pills orally at all if she is getting nausea. I switched to plain old Tylenol. When your tummy is empty, those pain meds can wreak havoc. Lynn


I will see if I can convey the message to her hubby via e-mail which is our communication form.


----------



## webster2

Please thank the hubby for letting us know, and that she is in our prayers. Andros, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Please thank the hubby for letting us know, and that she is in our prayers. Andros, thanks for letting us know!


You are welcome. I do what I am able to do. We set this up before she went into the hospital. Which proved to be a good idea.

We all worry about our "friends" here who have to have surgery. That is a given.

Could not wait to hear from you, Joplin, Snoodmama, mysarojane, kitkat, Miss Mouse and quite a few others. We have a lot of surgeries here and a lot of them are cancer. This is cause for concern.

Environment, genetics, food additives, pesticides, ozone etc.?? What, what?


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> You are welcome. I do what I am able to do. We set this up before she went into the hospital. Which proved to be a good idea.
> 
> We all worry about our "friends" here who have to have surgery. That is a given.
> 
> Could not wait to hear from you, Joplin, Snoodmama, mysarojane, kitkat, Miss Mouse and quite a few others. We have a lot of surgeries here and a lot of them are cancer. This is cause for concern.
> 
> Environment, genetics, food additives, pesticides, ozone etc.?? What, what?


I am glad you & IDC made plans to keep us in the loop! I agree, lots of surgery, and quite often cancer. Allergies in children and thyroid cancer seem to be rampant, unfortunately. What a great place for us to encourage, support, commiserate, and rant together!


----------



## namebug

Re - Andros - what, what is right. Several years ago, I read an article (not the study itself), that testing of atom bombs in the southwest may be linked to an increase in thyroid diseases, not just in the Southwest, but in states as far as the Northeast.

I hope DClaire recovers swiftly and has a good pathology report.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am glad you & IDC made plans to keep us in the loop! I agree, lots of surgery, and quite often cancer. Allergies in children and thyroid cancer seem to be rampant, unfortunately. What a great place for us to encourage, support, commiserate, and rant together!


Just got an e-mail this morning from I DClaire's hubby. They are keeping her in the hospital as the calcium level has not stabilized. I DClaire said she is getting sick of needles!

Poor baby but I am glad they won't send her home like that. She needs the rest anyway.


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> Just got an e-mail this morning from I DClaire's hubby. They are keeping her in the hospital as the calcium level has not stabilized. I DClaire said she is getting sick of needles!
> 
> Poor baby but I am glad they won't send her home like that. She needs the rest anyway.


I am glad it is over, and hope things will get stabilized but hope she will enjoy the rest. Thanks for the update!


----------



## SnoodMama

That must be so frustrating and disappointing for her not to go home, but it is better than being sent home unstable. We are all thinking of you IDC!!! Hope you can get online soon!


----------



## I DClaire

Hi guys,

I'm home but I don't know if I'll get to stay here. My calcium level refuses to stabilize. I've had blood tests every 3-6 hours around the clock since last Friday, I've eaten Tums till I can barely tolerate the taste anymore and I've had countless IVs - the numbers will rise a little bit, then drop back.

The surgeon has let me come home until Wednesday morning. Then I go back, repeat labs and will be readmitted if the numbers still are not stable.

This has been a trip! I went into surgery thinking I had two large nodules and several smaller ones. Remember, I was euthyroid with medication!! I'd had at least 4-5 ultrasounds and scans, etc. The surgeon said my thyroid was three times bigger than normal and "filled with" cysts and nodules. It must have been a royal mess!!

I had surgery early Friday morning but do not remember anything at all until sometime Friday night when I got so sick I thought I was going to die. Paul told me later that I was refusing pain medication but I wouldn't have if I'd been in my right mind. Once I got a pain shot, I fell asleep and was much more comfortable by Saturday morning.

I thought I would be going home but that's when I got the news about the calcium level and that's been the story for the past three days. I'm on 125 mg. Synthroid but I feel totally weird - nothing right now really seems normal to me. My blood pressure is good, etc., my throat pain is tolerable, but I don't feel at all well. I've only been home an hour or so and I'm fixing to go to bed. I didn't sleep last night.

I'll be back later. I feel so crazy - I don't particularly feel sick or in pain but I feel disoriented, awfully tired and kinda' hyper and trembling.

I was so sick just before surgery and really don't know what caused me to really crash like I did. I feel totally sedated and "foggy" in a different way than before. I'm physically sore from so many blood tests, blood thinner shots in my stomach and just the whole hospital experience although I must say that I have never, ever been treated so wonderfully well in a hospital, I have not had even one negative experience with any staff member, my doctors have treated me like royalty and things have been great except for the calcium battle.


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm home but I don't know if I'll get to stay here. My calcium level refuses to stabilize. I've had blood tests every 3-6 hours around the clock since last Friday, I've eaten Tums till I can barely tolerate the taste anymore and I've had countless IVs - the numbers will rise a little bit, then drop back.
> 
> The surgeon has let me come home until Wednesday morning. Then I go back, repeat labs and will be readmitted if the numbers still are not stable.
> 
> This has been a trip! I went into surgery thinking I had two large nodules and several smaller ones. Remember, I was euthyroid with medication!! I'd had at least 4-5 ultrasounds and scans, etc. The surgeon said my thyroid was three times bigger than normal and "filled with" cysts and nodules. It must have been a royal mess!!
> 
> I had surgery early Friday morning but do not remember anything at all until sometime Friday night when I got so sick I thought I was going to die. Paul told me later that I was refusing pain medication but I wouldn't have if I'd been in my right mind. Once I got a pain shot, I fell asleep and was much more comfortable by Saturday morning.
> 
> I thought I would be going home but that's when I got the news about the calcium level and that's been the story for the past three days. I'm on 125 mg. Synthroid but I feel totally weird - nothing right now really seems normal to me. My blood pressure is good, etc., my throat pain is tolerable, but I don't feel at all well. I've only been home an hour or so and I'm fixing to go to bed. I didn't sleep last night.
> 
> I'll be back later. I feel so crazy - I don't particularly feel sick or in pain but I feel disoriented, awfully tired and kinda' hyper and trembling.
> 
> I was so sick just before surgery and really don't know what caused me to really crash like I did. I feel totally sedated and "foggy" in a different way than before. I'm physically sore from so many blood tests, blood thinner shots in my stomach and just the whole hospital experience although I must say that I have never, ever been treated so wonderfully well in a hospital, I have not had even one negative experience with any staff member, my doctors have treated me like royalty and things have been great except for the calcium battle.


OMG!! There you are you trooper you!! Ha, ha! It is soooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you!

And don't you even dare think to over do anything. Rest, pamper, rest, pamper!!

Which goes to show you that sonograms have their place but they don't pick up a lot. Wonder what the path report will say!

Sending tons of love and hugs................


----------



## Christinals

Get your rest, and I will be saying lots of prayers for you. Hang in there 
I hope your calcium battle resolves itself soon!

Sleep tight,

Christi


----------



## SnoodMama

Oh, hon, that sounds absolutely terrible. I hope your little parathyroid glands wake up and come back to life real soon. Are you having the tingling and numbness of your lips and face and stuff? What is this about blood thinner shots in your stomach???????? Bloody hell!!!

Anyway, it sounds like you are frazzled and jittery and will probably have a hard time just lying there watching TV or sleeping. But that's what you've got to force yourself to do.

I'm taking 12 Tums a day! Ewwwww!!!! I'm wondering if our bodies have our natural thyroid hormone still around, plus we are starting the synthetic hormone and maybe getting a little jittery from it. I don't feel too bad, but I do feel a bit like I've had too much coffee and it is hard for me to sit still too.

Are you ok with the pain medicines? It helped me tremendously when it was injected in my iv, but as soon as I took it in pill form it was not a pleasant scenario. But whatever you can do to sleep... do.. Sleeping pill, sedative, whatever. It will really help. It helped me to sleep alone in my bed (sent hubby to guest room) and I piled up pillows to perch myself up a bit.

Thinking of you!!!!


----------



## SnoodMama

Oh, and good riddance to that messed up gland!!!!


----------



## kitkat

I DClaire...you are in all our thoughts hoping you get to feeling well soon!! Rest, let others take care of you, and hope to hear you're on the mend very quickly!!


----------



## webster2

I DClaire said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm home but I don't know if I'll get to stay here. My calcium level refuses to stabilize. I've had blood tests every 3-6 hours around the clock since last Friday, I've eaten Tums till I can barely tolerate the taste anymore and I've had countless IVs - the numbers will rise a little bit, then drop back.
> 
> The surgeon has let me come home until Wednesday morning. Then I go back, repeat labs and will be readmitted if the numbers still are not stable.
> 
> This has been a trip! I went into surgery thinking I had two large nodules and several smaller ones. Remember, I was euthyroid with medication!! I'd had at least 4-5 ultrasounds and scans, etc. The surgeon said my thyroid was three times bigger than normal and "filled with" cysts and nodules. It must have been a royal mess!!
> 
> I had surgery early Friday morning but do not remember anything at all until sometime Friday night when I got so sick I thought I was going to die. Paul told me later that I was refusing pain medication but I wouldn't have if I'd been in my right mind. Once I got a pain shot, I fell asleep and was much more comfortable by Saturday morning.
> 
> I thought I would be going home but that's when I got the news about the calcium level and that's been the story for the past three days. I'm on 125 mg. Synthroid but I feel totally weird - nothing right now really seems normal to me. My blood pressure is good, etc., my throat pain is tolerable, but I don't feel at all well. I've only been home an hour or so and I'm fixing to go to bed. I didn't sleep last night.
> 
> I'll be back later. I feel so crazy - I don't particularly feel sick or in pain but I feel disoriented, awfully tired and kinda' hyper and trembling.
> 
> I was so sick just before surgery and really don't know what caused me to really crash like I did. I feel totally sedated and "foggy" in a different way than before. I'm physically sore from so many blood tests, blood thinner shots in my stomach and just the whole hospital experience although I must say that I have never, ever been treated so wonderfully well in a hospital, I have not had even one negative experience with any staff member, my doctors have treated me like royalty and things have been great except for the calcium battle.


Welcome home! I hope you will get to stay, and maybe get some sleep in your own bed. I am so glad your hospital experience was great. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, goodness...what an experience you've had - I'm so very sorry!!! I was hoping we'd hear.an "all clear" report from you. Just hang in there, take care of yourself, and know it will get better!


----------



## I DClaire

Well, today the damn broke! I started crying and could not stop. I think it was therapeutic! :winking0001: I don't know how long all that has been building-up but I feel somewhat rejuvenated.

I messed-up my Synthroid today - I have to take 16 Tums, uniformly spaced over 24 hours and I accidently took my Synthroid too close to a dose of Tums. Tonight I'm setting the clock for 2:00 A.M. for Tums so I can take Synthroid around 6:30 A.M.

I am so sick of Tums I can neither chew them nor let them melt in my mouth anymore. I put 4 in a small ZipLock bag, pulverize them with a small hammer, put the powder in a teacup and quickly swallow it...chased by a lot of water. I actually kinda' like taking it that way!! One can only chew so many Tums!

I feel no tingling in my lips, feet or hands tonight and I'm hoping maybe the dysfunctional little parathyroids have decided to get back to work.

I didn't get the pathology report today - the nurse said my surgeon would discuss it with me tomorrow.

If I'm not back tomorrow night you'll know I'm back in the lock-up!


----------



## SnoodMama

I'm doing the exact same thing. My cat tends to get hungry and wake me up at 5 am. I usually ignore her until a reasonable hour, but now I find it useful because I keep my Levothroid on my nightstand and take it at 5. Then I start my endless Tums buffet 3 - 4 hours later.

I didn't get any calls about my pathology report either and it has been 7 days since my surgery. I'm not finding myself picking up the phone to call them either. 

Anyway, I'm sorry that you had the kind of emotional meltdown today. But I'm so glad you feel rejuvenated after it. One has to be strong and carry on, yet that doesn't work 24/7. Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. I'll be rooting for your little parathyroids so that you can be spared the Tums fest. I just chew mine and drink lots of water to wash them down. Trying not to think about it.

Good luck tomorrow! And thanks for your posts.


----------



## bigfoot

Positive thoughts and prayers headed your way! hugs6


----------



## joplin1975

Good luck today! I'm a firm believer that occasional crying jags are very healthy.


----------



## webster2

Me too, a good cry can do wonders for the spirit, and if not, ....well, your eyes are really clean! Glad you are home!


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> Well, today the damn broke! I started crying and could not stop. I think it was therapeutic! :winking0001: I don't know how long all that has been building-up but I feel somewhat rejuvenated.
> 
> I messed-up my Synthroid today - I have to take 16 Tums, uniformly spaced over 24 hours and I accidently took my Synthroid too close to a dose of Tums. Tonight I'm setting the clock for 2:00 A.M. for Tums so I can take Synthroid around 6:30 A.M.
> 
> I am so sick of Tums I can neither chew them nor let them melt in my mouth anymore. I put 4 in a small ZipLock bag, pulverize them with a small hammer, put the powder in a teacup and quickly swallow it...chased by a lot of water. I actually kinda' like taking it that way!! One can only chew so many Tums!
> 
> I feel no tingling in my lips, feet or hands tonight and I'm hoping maybe the dysfunctional little parathyroids have decided to get back to work.
> 
> I didn't get the pathology report today - the nurse said my surgeon would discuss it with me tomorrow.
> 
> If I'm not back tomorrow night you'll know I'm back in the lock-up!


You have had to be a very very tough soldier throughout! Just getting someone to validate you in the first place was a tiring and very disappointing journey.

You could say you cried with happiness and I do believe that is what you did.

It's over now; you will be on the healing pathway and we will be here for you for that as well.

Please thank that wonderful husband of yours for the constant updates! He's a keeper for sure!


----------



## SweetGirl44

webster2 said:


> Me too, a good cry can do wonders for the spirit, and if not, ....well, your eyes are really clean! Glad you are home!


Webster2 you make me laugh! hugs1

I DClaire - I'll be having a TT tomorrow and have been reading your posts and hoping you were feeling better. I wanted to send you Positive thoughts and prayers for a clear path report and *no more tums *in the near future! Stay rested and take care of yourself! I'm glad we all have a place to come when we need some understanding, support and a cyber hug. :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire

I had the lab work at the hospital but they let me go home, said the surgeon will call me this afternoon.

He called early this morning. There was cancer in my thyroid. When he said the words, I felt like I was going to suddenly catch on fire. I broke out in a sweat from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet - then he said they got it all in surgery, he isn't recommending any further treatment for that. He said whatever I die from, it won't be thyroid cancer. I said a panic attack would probably be what ultimately kills me!

They're also looking into whether or not my kidneys are functioning normally. If anyone looks deep enough, I doubt there's very much about me functionally normally but I do feel better today. I even went back to the floor I was on at the hospital and visited with a couple of patients I met there.

I never went to sleep last night - I was so afraid I'd miss the 2:00 A.M. Tums feeding and not be able to take my 6:00 A.M. Synthroid that I basically feel like a zombie this afternoon. The surgeon said I can probably drop the 2:00 A.M. Tums!!


----------



## SweetGirl44

I DClaire - How upsetting to hear the C word, but I am happy they got it all and you won't need RAI treatments. So that is great news!!! hugs1 I'm happy for you and hope you continue to feel better!!


----------



## webster2

IDClaire, I am really glad they got it all and no RAI, or anything else is needed. I am really sorry to hear this. It is kind of tough when they actually say the "c" word, isn't it?!? I am glad that's behind you, that and the 2 a.m. tums call! Please take it easy!


----------



## joplin1975

It *is* tough to hear the c-word!! It's ok to react to it -- really, as webster said, go ahead and cry...at least your eyes will be clean at the end of it. 

When my FNA results came back as cancer, I was in my office and cried like a little baby. But!!! You are all done! They got those nasty cells! Inhale, exhale...and celebrate your graduation from the 2am tums dose!!!


----------



## webster2

I knew before hand, and cried after the surgery at the ENT's office. I don't know if it was a combination of relief, sadness, or crazy hormones. I had really clean eyes!


----------



## Christinals

Im so sorry to hear that it was cancer. Im so glad they got it all and you are feeling a bit better. From what I read thyroid cancer is so rare! Yet so many on these boards are diagnosed with it. I will pray for your quick recovery.


----------



## SnoodMama

I'm really sorry IDClaire. I'm thinking of you and hoping that you are doing ok today. It is so good that you have it out of you and gone. It really is a very optimistic outcome, although I'm sure it is shocking and probably doesn't feel that way. You've got lots of support around here to help you get through this and figure out the next step... even if it is just to recover and get well! (((HUGS)))


----------



## I DClaire

The surgeon never called back yesterday so I'm assuming my calcium level is O.K. The symptoms (tingling hands, feet and especially lips) actually are something I've been feeling for months but didn't have any idea what it meant.

The doctor told me my blood pressure would drop if I was getting in trouble and it definitely hasn't done that - my BP is actually still about where it was pre-surgery, which I'm hoping will improve in time.

I feel good! There is so little sense of discomfort with my incision that I forget about it. Yesterday I was outside watering plants in the blazing afternoon sun when I remembered I'd intended to protect my incision from the sun. I pulled my T-shirt up around my neck which probably looked rather strange!!

It bothers me to be online much. I want to read everything but something is bothering my vision when I'm online. I think it's getting better though.

I feel so totally blessed to have had the support and encouragement of everyone here. I cannot get past my last visit with my endocrinologist. Every test result was normal but I was so sick I could barely hold my head up. She said she couldn't give me more medication because the numbers were normal - but she never really offered me any other hope for relief. I, in desperation, asked about surgery.

Then she wanted to needle biopsy two nodules. She could have jabbed my neck forever and she'd have never found the cancer cells in my thyroid.

I wonder how many countless millions of suffering people there may be in the world who have undiagnosed or poorly treated thyroid problems?


----------



## Christinals

We are so glad you got that thing OUT!


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> I had the lab work at the hospital but they let me go home, said the surgeon will call me this afternoon.
> 
> He called early this morning. There was cancer in my thyroid. When he said the words, I felt like I was going to suddenly catch on fire. I broke out in a sweat from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet - then he said they got it all in surgery, he isn't recommending any further treatment for that. He said whatever I die from, it won't be thyroid cancer. I said a panic attack would probably be what ultimately kills me!
> 
> They're also looking into whether or not my kidneys are functioning normally. If anyone looks deep enough, I doubt there's very much about me functionally normally but I do feel better today. I even went back to the floor I was on at the hospital and visited with a couple of patients I met there.
> 
> I never went to sleep last night - I was so afraid I'd miss the 2:00 A.M. Tums feeding and not be able to take my 6:00 A.M. Synthroid that I basically feel like a zombie this afternoon. The surgeon said I can probably drop the 2:00 A.M. Tums!!


And to think how many doctors have fluffed you off over all these years!! OMG!!! Well, I personally am thanking the Good Lord today that you had your thyroid out and will be with us for a very very long time to come!

Hugs dear one, many many hugs!


----------



## I DClaire

I've had company since Friday so I can't really get online. I feel like I'm doing spectacularly well - I even went out of state to the family reunion today and did fine. I started crashing on the way home and when I "crash", I CRASH!! I do great until I get tired every afternoon and then I'm done for the day, I can't generate another ounce of energy.

I'm still a little emotional about everything - wondering why it had to take 2 years to resolve what was destroying my quality of life? But, I'm trying to stop thinking about myself so much and try to put my life back together again.


----------



## Octavia

I am do happy to hear you are doing well!!!! That is fabulous!

I totally understand your frustration over taking 2 years to get to this point. At least you are at this point now, instead of another 2 years from now. Get the emotion out (as in, let yourself experience it) and continue to move forward as you have been.


----------



## joplin1975

Great news!

I still am in bed quite early, so I appreciate the crashing part of it all!


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> Great news!
> 
> I still am in bed quite early, so I appreciate the crashing part of it all!


I had to laugh; I am "still" in bed quite early myself many many years later. LOL!!

It suits my circadian cycle. I do rise @ 5 AM though w/o exception.


----------



## SweetGirl44

Oh I DClaire, I am so happy to see that you are moving forward!!!! Good for you going out and enjoying life, it may be a little life at a time til your meds are optimal, but I am sure I speak for all of us when I say how proud we are of you and hope the best for you. Thyroid issues and surgery are NOT easy despite what everyone - especially doctors would have you believe. Keep moving forward, be strong and be good to yourself, you deserve it!!! (((Hugs))))


----------



## joplin1975

Andros said:


> I had to laugh; I am "still" in bed quite early myself many many years later. LOL!!
> 
> It suits my circadian cycle. I do rise @ 5 AM though w/o exception.


It's funny because I was NEVER an early riser...until about five years ago when I had to be in bed by ten at the latest and now get up no later than 5:30am...perhaps that's when the thyroid stuff really began rearing its ugly head and I didn't recognize it? Oh well, I rather like my semi-new schedule!


----------



## Andros

joplin1975 said:


> It's funny because I was NEVER an early riser...until about five years ago when I had to be in bed by ten at the latest and now get up no later than 5:30am...perhaps that's when the thyroid stuff really began rearing its ugly head and I didn't recognize it? Oh well, I rather like my semi-new schedule!


I feel best staying in tune with my circadian cycle and you will too! I just love seeing the day break; don't you?


----------



## I DClaire

I think there's a slight chance I overdid it yesterday. :indifferent0023: I was so exhausted this morning I couldn't even open my bottle of Synthroid! I took it 90 minutes late.

I'm O.K. - just not quite as energetic as I've been being...but I may have been running on nervous energy since my family was home this weekend.

I have to share something funny. I decided I'd feel better if I gave my electrolytes a swiff kick in the pants so I did some research and found out Coconut Water is supposed to be an excellent super-source for potassium. I went to Drug Emporium and they had Coconut Water. I assumed Coconut Water was coconut milk/juice...but it most definitely is not! YUCK! It takes like watered down aloe vera juice to me, I can't stand it.


----------



## SnoodMama

Ok, IDClaire, I have to admit that I'm relieved to discover that you are human. Because your incredible lack of pain and tiredness was making me feel very human. LOL. Not that I'm happy you're tired. Well, actually, I guess I kind of am.  Feel free to slap me.

I know you are a very positive person and it seems to really work and help you and all of us around you. So, please ignore my little comment. And rest up and stay away from that coconut water. I don't like it either. But I did find one that had mango flavor in it and I liked that one for some reason. It must have been quite a shock to expect something creamy and to get that watery/salty/sweet taste instead.

I just went for my first post-surgery jog/walk. I took Advil and iced afterwards so that the jiggling around of my incision doesn't hurt tomorrow. Let's keep our fingers crossed. And hope that I'm not in your position tomorrow. I totally know that tiredness when I can't even be bothered to reach for my Levothroid on my nightstand. That just means I get my breakfast and coffee and Tums regimen started later.

Are you still having to take Tums? I have to keep taking it till my followup on Friday of this week, when they tell me what to do.


----------



## joplin1975

SnoodMama said:


> Ok, IDClaire, I have to admit that I'm relieved to discover that you are human. Because your incredible lack of pain and tiredness was making me feel very human. LOL. Not that I'm happy you're tired. Well, actually, I guess I kind of am.  Feel free to slap me.


hahaha! I love the honesty. 

It's hard...figuring out our new (hopefully) temporary limits, isn't it?


----------



## Andros

I DClaire said:


> I think there's a slight chance I overdid it yesterday. :indifferent0023: I was so exhausted this morning I couldn't even open my bottle of Synthroid! I took it 90 minutes late.
> 
> I'm O.K. - just not quite as energetic as I've been being...but I may have been running on nervous energy since my family was home this weekend.
> 
> I have to share something funny. I decided I'd feel better if I gave my electrolytes a swiff kick in the pants so I did some research and found out Coconut Water is supposed to be an excellent super-source for potassium. I went to Drug Emporium and they had Coconut Water. I assumed Coconut Water was coconut milk/juice...but it most definitely is not! YUCK! It takes like watered down aloe vera juice to me, I can't stand it.


You might wish to consider this product. I have no investment in the company other than I have been taking 2 a day for about 10 years. LOL!

http://www.vitaminexpress.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/20/products_id/155

Yes; you were going on false energy. Now it is time to put those tootsies up and really take it easy for about a week or so.

Capiche'???


----------



## Andros

SnoodMama said:


> Ok, IDClaire, I have to admit that I'm relieved to discover that you are human. Because your incredible lack of pain and tiredness was making me feel very human. LOL. Not that I'm happy you're tired. Well, actually, I guess I kind of am.  Feel free to slap me.
> 
> I know you are a very positive person and it seems to really work and help you and all of us around you. So, please ignore my little comment. And rest up and stay away from that coconut water. I don't like it either. But I did find one that had mango flavor in it and I liked that one for some reason. It must have been quite a shock to expect something creamy and to get that watery/salty/sweet taste instead.
> 
> I just went for my first post-surgery jog/walk. I took Advil and iced afterwards so that the jiggling around of my incision doesn't hurt tomorrow. Let's keep our fingers crossed. And hope that I'm not in your position tomorrow. I totally know that tiredness when I can't even be bothered to reach for my Levothroid on my nightstand. That just means I get my breakfast and coffee and Tums regimen started later.
> 
> Are you still having to take Tums? I have to keep taking it till my followup on Friday of this week, when they tell me what to do.


Keeping fingers crossed on my end!


----------



## SnoodMama

You feeling ok IDC? Sorry about my jealousy. Today I actually ran on the treadmill!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!! So, I'm now feeling a little bit super-human. I feel so much better than before the surgery. I made it through the afternoon without collapsing in a heap asleep and grumpy. Things are looking up for us! Tomorrow you'll be up and about and watering your garden again! You'll be back to being super-human.


----------



## Linty

IDC, i hope you feel better? My surgery was 27th but i am still running low on fuel half a day. At times i just cant keep my eyes open.

Snoodmama, LOL at your jealousy, i feel it also if someone says i am feeling great. haha, but you may be honest. I think everyone understands.


----------



## joplin1975

SnoodMama said:


> You feeling ok IDC? Sorry about my jealousy. Today I actually ran on the treadmill!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!! So, I'm now feeling a little bit super-human. I feel so much better than before the surgery. I made it through the afternoon without collapsing in a heap asleep and grumpy. Things are looking up for us! Tomorrow you'll be up and about and watering your garden again! You'll be back to being super-human.


GASP! You ran today?? I'm so jealous!!!!!! I can't wait to get back to running...


----------



## Sharon

I DClaire, Wishing you well wishes! :hugs:
Sharon


----------



## I DClaire

Something special happened to me today! My husband is out of town and I'd been gently sliding into a rather bad funk. Basically I think I've felt so bad for so long and I've been distancing myself from so many things I used to enjoy that since I started feeling better I don't know what to do with myself, plus I'm always sad when my daughter goes home. Anyway, I was pretty much feeling sorry for myself.

I drove myself to the hospital this morning to have my weekly calcium/renal panel labs...another thing I dreaded.

When I got to the lab there was a woman waiting with her husband and she was SO upset. I didn't know what was wrong but the woman overheard the lab receptionist mention my surgeon's name and the lady struck-up a conversation with me. She was there for her pre-surgery labs.

She had 10-million questions and I was so proud of myself for being able to answer everything she asked. She has the same surgeon I had and apparently the same problems and she sees the partner of my endocrinologist. We must have talked 30 minutes before I got called, then (because I stayed to chat with a nurse I'd had in the hospital) we all ended-up leaving together and talking more.

As I exited the hospital, I thought wow, I had come so far in *less than 2 weeks. * I had on a faux-turtleneck shirt, my incision wasn't visible, and nobody would have ever suspected I'd recently had surgery. Two weeks ago I felt like I might die and today I honestly feel good.

This afternoon I'm looking for something creative to do and tonight I'm going back to choir practice!!


----------



## SweetGirl44

I DClaire said:


> As I exited the hospital, I thought wow, I had come so far in *less than 2 weeks. * I had on a faux-turtleneck shirt, my incision wasn't visible, and nobody would have ever suspected I'd recently had surgery. Two weeks ago I felt like I might die and today I honestly feel good.


What a great story!! So very happy for you!!:hugs:


----------



## SnoodMama

That's great IDClaire! You really helped that person in the lab, I bet. You probably really put her mind at ease. Wow, you were like an angel sent to her. Have fun at choir practice tonight! I watched my tennis team play today, but I'm not ready to be back on the roster. Maybe 1 or 2 more weeks before I start really whacking at a tennis ball. I don't want to pop anything. LOL. I could probably hit softly now.


----------



## I DClaire

SnoodMama said:


> That's great IDClaire! You really helped that person in the lab, I bet. You probably really put her mind at ease. Wow, you were like an angel sent to her. Have fun at choir practice tonight! I watched my tennis team play today, but I'm not ready to be back on the roster. Maybe 1 or 2 more weeks before I start really whacking at a tennis ball. I don't want to pop anything. LOL. I could probably hit softly now.


I went to choir practice but, honestly, if I'd tried to hit some of the high notes, I KNOW I would have popped something - I could feel it! I've always been a soprano, I may have just become an alto.

It was weird - I couldn't hear myself singing...leading me to wonder if I was making any noise or not???


----------



## I DClaire

SnoodMama said:


> Ok, IDClaire, I have to admit that I'm relieved to discover that you are human. Because your incredible lack of pain and tiredness was making me feel very human. LOL. Not that I'm happy you're tired. Well, actually, I guess I kind of am.  Feel free to slap me.
> 
> I know you are a very positive person and it seems to really work and help you and all of us around you. So, please ignore my little comment. And rest up and stay away from that coconut water. I don't like it either. But I did find one that had mango flavor in it and I liked that one for some reason. It must have been quite a shock to expect something creamy and to get that watery/salty/sweet taste instead.
> 
> I just went for my first post-surgery jog/walk. I took Advil and iced afterwards so that the jiggling around of my incision doesn't hurt tomorrow. Let's keep our fingers crossed. And hope that I'm not in your position tomorrow. I totally know that tiredness when I can't even be bothered to reach for my Levothroid on my nightstand. That just means I get my breakfast and coffee and Tums regimen started later.
> 
> Are you still having to take Tums? I have to keep taking it till my followup on Friday of this week, when they tell me what to do.


Oh, yes...I'm still popping Tums but I'm down to 8 a day from the original 20!

It's been rather strange about my lack of pain. My old neck is probably so flabby the surgeon had more than ample skin to work with.

I'm giving serious consideration to trying my old morning walk routine tomorrow. It takes so little for me to find an excuse not to exercise but I need to get back with the program.

Before surgery I totally lost my appetite. Nothing tasted right to me. NOW...it's Katie bar the door! Everything seems intensely flavorful and I'm nibbling my way to oblivion!


----------



## SnoodMama

I'm having the same problem. I just tallied up my calories for the day and I overshot my goal by over 1,000 calories. And I'm STILL hungry. ARGH. I've got to get my appetite under control. High quality, high nutrient super food. Not this endless grazing on junk. Gotta take care of myself.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Ann, You need to write a book. You were such a pleasure to know before the surgery, now you must be even better. It is so encouraging to hear your story after 3 years of this torture. My ears ring so bad, i feel like i have an electric current going through me all the time. I am very curious to see if your results say "hashimotos". I am trying to get all my life journies out of the way in case i decide to follow your footsteps and am not as successful. Funny thinking back to when this all started and no one knew what was wrong with me, i made out my will and told my family goodbye. Now its 2 years later and im still sorting through it. God bless you.


----------



## I DClaire

I sensed a long time ago that we were traveling down similar paths, Bruce. I truly believe my steady decline into all this started at least 12-15 years ago and that very, very little of what I've been told through the years about my symptoms was factual.

Recently someone from my church stopped by to visit. Betty is probably 75, I'm 65. She has been taking Synthroid for many years. I KNEW I'd been diagnosed with thyroid problems a long time ago but it surprised me that Betty remembered. She reminded me that when we first met, I told her I'd recently been diagnosed with thyroiditis and had a bruit in my thyroid and was on Synthroid and she'd shared her thyroid adventures, how she'd gone to several doctors who refused to even consider that she was hypothyroid - then a DERMATOLOGIST recognized the symptoms and actually helped her get treatment. Betty had never known that an internist took me off Synthyroid only a few months after an EN&T specialist had put me on it because my blood test results didn't indicate a problem.

I don't know Betty's details as far as diagnosis, etc., but whatever happened left her voice permanently impaired. She has a noticeably weak, raspy speaking voice.

I felt so bad before surgery that while I never made a will, I definitely thought I might not survive. I told someone what I wanted to be buried in and told my husband if I did die, to insist on an autopsy. I KNEW something was wrong - I couldn't convince anyone else because my thyroid tests were always so good.

I don't have ringing in my ears but my younger sister does. She also has some kind of minor irregularity on her thyroid tests but I don't know in what way. She feels great, has boundless energy and I don't think believes her thyroid is involved with the severe ringing in her ears but, personally, it's kinda' become my opinion that it takes very little thyroid imbalance to cause other problems.

At first I thought maybe I should write a book - if nothing else just to compose my frustration but it feels more like I want to move past what has happened, I want to stop worrying about myself and enjoy every minute to the fullest. Everything seems different to me right now; I'd lost the enjoyment of so many things just simply because I felt so strange AND so frustrated because I knew people wondered if my symptoms were all imaginary.

I'll tell you one thing, Bruce. When a person fights the lonesome battles I know you and I and Lord only knows how many other people try to fight when they do not feel well, when everything is difficult, when we feel like we just keep running into walls and we wonder how much longer will we have the strength to keep on keeping on _but then the tide turns and we do feel well again_, it is a wondrous feeling!


----------



## Brucergoldberg

So you dont know if betty had surgery and had problems? I am pretty certain that my issues are thyroid related. My scan shows the thryoid pretty messed up despite no nodules. Whenever i feel the crappiest, I get the buzzing, sweaty, irritable, overload of male sex hormones and my thyroid gland feels like someone has thier hands around my throat, swollen and hard to swallow. All of this is in concert at the same time.


----------

